# Ein rundes Fenster zeichnen??



## Willy538 (21. Mrz 2009)

hi

Ist es möglich in Java ein rundes oder Sternförmiges oder irgendwie andersförmiges Fenster zu zeichnen? Also das Fenster selber zu designen? Hab schon versucht die paint Methode vom JFrame zu überschreiben, aber das funktioniert nicht. Ich beschäftige mich schon lange mit Swing hab aber noch nie gehört, dass das überhaupt möglich ist. Weiß jemand wie man das macht? Bin auch für Ideen dankbar.

mfg Willy


----------



## Wildcard (21. Mrz 2009)

Mit Swing geht es ab Java6 Update 10, mit SWT schon lange.


----------



## 0x7F800000 (21. Mrz 2009)

Translucent and shaped windows in core Java : Pushing Pixels
das hat heute irgendwer mal gepostet, hat sich aber drüber aufgeregt, dass das irgendwie den Rechner auslastet ???:L Grad 3 Beiträge weiter runter scrollen...


----------



## andre111 (22. Mrz 2009)

Tutorials bei Impressive Artworx


----------

